# 40hp Tohatsu



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like it could be the vapor lock issue. Call Tohatsu's warranty department in Dallas, they should be able to give you a good idea and recommend a warranty service center.

If it is vapor lock, some guys had a fuel pump installed near the tank which eliminated the issue.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats exactly whats going on. They will put on a second fuel pump and reprogram the computer. I loved that motor other than that problem.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Was all of that covered under the warranty?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes sir they take care of all of it.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

If you pump the bulb right after starting it helps.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

No even if it starts the pressure from the motor forces the fuel back out the line and it will stall again.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

I appreciate all of the input. I dropped her off this morning at Boathouse Discount Marine in Melbourne and hopefully they will get her back to me this week. They had a stack of work orders on the service managers desk, so I am not holding my breath but I will go down and check on Wednesday. 

Nice guys and I was treated to some fresh gator tail for breakfast. Bonus!!!


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Just heard from Boathouse. Tohatsu, has reported this issue in warmer weather and causing the vapor lock. They are going to send the computer back to reprogram it and also adding in a booster pump for the fuel. Hopefully I will have it back by the weekend.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that is the issue but awesome turn around time! Let us know how the rest goes.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

I had the same motor on my SUV17.  There was also a recall on the injectors.  The US website did not show my motor within the serial# range, but the Japan Tohatsu site did.  Tohatsu honored the information, and replaced the injectors too without question.  In the end I opted to not put the extra fuel pump on....even though they offered.  Instead, on my mechanics advice, I would let the motor run for about a minute at idle (after running it hot) before shutting it down.  When I did that, I never had an issue.  If I shut down immediately after running hot, it would still vapor lock from time to time.  Not sure where your are located, but Joel Drummond at Drummond's Outboard (Deerfield Beach, 954-421-1223, Authorized dealer) was incredible to deal with and really knows about Tohatsu motors.

-Miller


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Miller for the advise. I will check the serial numbers on the website for any other recalls. I am in Melbourne so Joel might be a little to far to drive, but it is nice to know how others have dealt with this issue. 

Probably won't get it back this weekend Gramps. I'm always hopeful when they say by the end of the week, but deep down I know it will probably be two weeks. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Called me Monday afternoon around four and said the parts were in and it would be completed sometime Tuesday. Got a voice mail at 8:30 am saying the boat was ready for pickup. To bad I have to work.

Overall I am very happy with the service time and results. In and out in one week. would've been a couple of days if they didn't have to send the computer to Texas to have it reprogrammed. 

I will let you know how she runs now.


----------

